# Which Brand of Muzzleloader do you prefer?



## davispack

This is my first post to this forum so forgive me if I am breaking a rule right out of the gate. Most of the post's I found regaurding which muzzleloader to pick was dated so I figured since technology changes so much I would try to ask the question. The reason I would like to know what you guys think about your muzzleloaders is because I am in the market for a new muzzleloader, I have always been a Thompson Center fan and I have grown to really like there muzzleloader's. I like how easy the trigger squeaze is, I like the shorter stock and the accuracy is amazing. I really like the breach plug that I have in my new Triumph Bone Collector. So all in all I really like my T/C. I want to remain opne though and I would like to know what you like about your muzzleloader that keeps you coming back.

P.S. the reason I am looking for another Muzzleloader is beacuse I sold my Thompson Omega and I want to give my son the Triumph and get something new for me. Thanks in advance for the comments!


----------



## rasmusse

I really like my T/C Encore. It is extremely well made and more accurate than I am with open sights. I like the feature that allows interchangeable barrels. I have extra barrels in .223 and 6.5x55 SE. I bought one for my son and he has taken 3 elk with his, never missed a shot.


----------



## Recurvenator

I shoot REAL muzzleloaders.....sidelocks and flintlocks.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Davis....

You can't go wrong with T/C.... I have an omega and a encore pro hunter. Love them both. The triumph is another excellent gun but I don't need three.....or do i...hmmmm. Anyway the T/C brands are all good as you know. I would stick with one of them if I were you.


----------



## alleyyooper

If I were in the market for a new side lock it would be a T/C product. If I wanted a inline I would look for a used Remington 700 since they are not made any longer. They had great accercy right out of the box with just abought any thing you stuffed down the bore and with easly adjustable triggers.
People will still complain they are dirty and need to be cleaned after every use. My self I clean all my rifles after use and even after thay have sat in the safe 3 or 4 months with out use. To me it is like never changeing the oil in your car/truck.
Down below Sabot loader has a post about the new design breech plug for shooting BH209 where he got nearly no blow back.

 Al


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I like my CVA Accura V2.


----------



## davispack

Thanks everyone for the input. I decided to stay with Thompson Center and I picked an Encore Edeavor, Camo stock with Silver Weathershield and a matching Camo Scope to go on it today. After looking at a bunch of gun's at different store's the Encore just seemed really well built, plus If I decide I can change barrel's and do somthing else with it. I have to wait til next Wednesday to get the scope and I cannot wait to shoot it. So now I have a Triumph Bone Collector and this one, I think this will do it for Muzzlelader's for now. Looking forward to see if the Encore shoot's as well as the Triumph and the old Omega I had!


----------



## Hanshi

What a loaded question! Okay let's see. My favorite caplocks are the two I now own, a Traditions .32 Crockett and a Euroarms .54 US M1841 "Mississippi" rifle. TVM(uzzleloading) gets my nod for anything flint.


----------



## peabody

H&A underhammer .45cal


----------



## Hanshi

peabody said:


> H&A underhammer .45cal


I still have the one I bought in 1966. I still have it though it has been "retired". It took deer, bobcat and squirrel; also a .45. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman

I need to get a flintlock even if black powder is getting hard to find. Right now I have five TCs. My old Hawken and a Patriot pistol, a Cherokee, a System one and my newest a Triumph. I was wishing there wouldn't be so much snow at Christmas so I could take a walk through a few shelter belts with the Hawken and Patriot for squirrel.


----------



## Hanshi

You can order powder at a discount to feed those wonderful flintlocks.


----------



## WJ_Cody

My favorite to shoot is my Traditions "Pennsylvania" caplock in .50.


----------



## gemihur

I am not a purist and therefore lean towards the inlines.
I have plenty of sidelocks and have no problem using them but prefer to be prepared for ranges that require the optics worn by my inlines. CVAs are inexpensive and reliable but the resale value is definately with the T/Cs. 
The use of sabots gives plenty of performance from a smokepole and the deer don't know the difference.
Shoot what makes YOU happy and don't worry about what the geezers think of you. 
Rem 700 ML is good too!... just shoot 'em!


----------

